# Can anyone tell me what this was used for? It's 25 inches tall with no markings on it. It seems to be about 10 gallons.



## jgreg (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## jarsnstuff (Mar 15, 2022)

What does the base look like?  Is that a pontil mark?  Could be anything from a storage jar to an umbrella stand


----------



## jgreg (Mar 15, 2022)

There are no marks on it anywhere. I do know that it's over 100 years old.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 15, 2022)

I wonder if it could be laboratory equipment, that was often pontilled years after most other glassmakers stopped using them, and typically had clear and thin glass like yours.


----------



## UncleBruce (Mar 15, 2022)

Could be a dry goods jar.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Mar 15, 2022)

*I think it's probably a food storage jar.  I have a few with  colorless glass, applied lips, and smooth base.  These are small ones from Eastern Europe; I have a couple that are much larger, all very similar in details.



*


----------



## embe (Mar 15, 2022)

10 gallons?  wow.


----------

